# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Blaasjes

## gregory

hallo iedereen 
hier ben ik nog eens

Ik zit namelijk met het volgende probleem:
sinds maanden heb ik last van keelontsteking met gezwollen amandelen
maar ook zit ik met wit/rode blaasjes op m'n amandelen en (precies)zweertjes op de achterkant van m'n tong.Ook is m'n ademhaling soms minder en ook een witte tong

dit sleept nu al 3 maand aan en weet niet meer wat gedaan nu.
heb toen in het begin al medicatie gekregen tegen de keelontsteking,wat ook hielp,maar eens de pillen uitgenomen waren,was de pijn terug en erger.
nu heb ik niet echt veel pijn maar toch blijven die blazen er zitten.
ook soms het brokgevoel komt terug aan het strottenhoofd
Zijn dit tekenen van kanker of is het een onschuldige infectie?
op m'n elleboog heb ik nu ook 1 zweer.
m'n elleboog ziet knalrood en die zweer is wit/grijs,uitknijpen helpt niet want er komt niks los.
Ik maak mij echt zorgen want ik vrees zoals altijd het ergste,dit door te weinig vertrouwen in mezelf.

alvast bedankt

----------

